# CWC new website



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Just came across the new website and I signed up for the newsletter. :yes:

Welcome to the new CWC Cabot Watch company website. We have been working hard on this to bring you a much better online experience and over the coming weeks and months we hope to introduce new products and exciting features. Sign up for our newsletter to keep up to date with these upcoming new additions. We will also be posting much more information regarding CWC Watches, the history, the models and the story behind Cabot Watch Company - CWC watches.

Cant remember if I am allowed to put up a direct link or not but its easy enough to find.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

10% off at Silvermans till the end of August. CODE SILVER10% AT CHECKOUT


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> Just came across the new website and I signed up for the newsletter. :yes:
> 
> Welcome to the new CWC Cabot Watch company website. We have been working hard on this to bring you a much better online experience and over the coming weeks and months we hope to introduce new products and exciting features. Sign up for our newsletter to keep up to date with these upcoming new additions. We will also be posting much more information regarding CWC Watches, the history, the models and the story behind Cabot Watch Company - CWC watches.
> 
> Cant remember if I am allowed to put up a direct link or not but its easy enough to find.


The pocket watch is very nice!


----------



## Barry_Ryan (Jul 7, 2013)

Huge improvement on the old on the new 200m G10 is nice.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Just got this tonight.

http://www.cwcwatch.com/collections/cwc-nato-watch-straps/products/military-utility-watch-strap?utm_source=CWC+CABOT+WATCH+COMPANY+NEWSLETTER&utm_campaign=4475a41410-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2017_02_01&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_292250e1a4-4475a41410-120963977&ct=t(1982_RM_Falkland_issue_straps2_1_2017)&mc_cid=4475a41410&mc_eid=b4d900eb4b


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

luckywatch said:


> Just got this tonight.
> 
> http://www.cwcwatch.com/collections/cwc-nato-watch-straps/products/military-utility-watch-strap?utm_source=CWC+CABOT+WATCH+COMPANY+NEWSLETTER&utm_campaign=4475a41410-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2017_02_01&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_292250e1a4-4475a41410-120963977&ct=t(1982_RM_Falkland_issue_straps2_1_2017)&mc_cid=4475a41410&mc_eid=b4d900eb4b


 *Just posted about these straps in another part of the forum, that'll teach me to have me tea late and not notice *  * ordered one earlier see what they're like eh?*


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

They look pretty cool. Dont forget to post a shot or two.


----------

